# Bersa Thunder 380 CC



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

Picked up a new one at Academy yesterday and just put 100 rounds of WWB through it without one problem. Accuracy was great and it was real easy to shoot & field strip. Very nice gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

KarrMar said:


> Picked up a new one at Academy yesterday and just put 100 rounds of WWB through it without one problem. Accuracy was great and it was real easy to shoot & field strip. Very nice gun.


I'm in envy. I had one, just the basic black, but let my brother talk me out of it. Mine ran great too.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

excellent choice...they are solid reliable firearms....


----------



## Themajickman (Dec 10, 2011)

Excellent choice, my wife uses one loaded with critical defense ammo.


----------

